# Spinning dog fur?



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

This seemed like the most appropriate place.

I have accumulated 3 pounds of underfur from our Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers with a mind to having it spun into yarn. It is incredibly fine stuff, and the 15 year old fur is no different than the new fur.

Has anyone done this? I would appreciate hearing any experiences.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think The Bark magazine may have had an article about this? I've heard of people doing it though I have no personal experience.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I was discussing this with someone today, when joking about what to do with all the fur I ended up with after furminating the dog, LOL.  Spinning dog hair and custom dog hair spinning


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I suppose if you spin your own yarn, spinning dog fur is no different than spinning wool or angora rabbit fur. But I have NO idea how to spin yarn, lol.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I was just kidding about spinning my dog's fur, but yeah if you had a pet with soft fur it would be a possibility if you knew how. Beagle fur would be too rough though, LOL. My kitty's fur OTOH would be ideal! She doesn't have any slick fur, all downy soft.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

a lot of sheltie people do it 
i never have


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I was curious about this and after a grooming session that yielded quite a bit of hair I felted it. It grossed me out big time, like a hair ball. The guard hairs present dominated the texture of the felt, unless you can remove them forget it.

Usually the fur is combined with longer fiber types or it won't be strong yarn. Max's undercoat is longer than Sassy's was but I don't remember giving the felted fur any test for strength.


----------



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> I was curious about this and after a grooming session that yielded quite a bit of hair I felted it. It grossed me out big time, like a hair ball. The guard hairs present dominated the texture of the felt, unless you can remove them forget it.
> 
> Usually the fur is combined with longer fiber types or it won't be strong yarn. Max's undercoat is longer than Sassy's was but I don't remember giving the felted fur any test for strength.


I don't get any guard hair at all when I brush her; just piles and piles and piles of really fine stuff that can be compressed into almost nothing. I don't know how long the fibers are, but it is hard to imagine many dogs have longer coats than Tollers.


----------



## StevieM (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Tollerowner, 
3 POUNDS? That's a ton of fur! Wow. You could make a whole sweater & not come close to running out.
I do spin dog fur, and it's wonderful. Sometimes I blend it with wool, sometimes I spin it alone. The yarn has a distinct halo, kind of like mohair. I've usually used it as an accent in colorwork instead of alone in a garment, but I'm going to use it alone in a golden retreiver scarf for a friend. It's a wonderful yarn & fabulous memory of all your special furbabies.

Stevie
All Smart Pets
Rivendel Collies


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I also have a Toller! That's all I really have to contribute to the conversation. 

I've entertained the idea of spinning dog hair into yarn and knitting up a hat (I may or may not have drawn up a rough pattern for this hat that involved tolling Tollers in red against undercoat-cream) and if I did, I would probably blend it with wool. I am not a huge fan of halo though.


----------

